# Red Stone



## Inuki (3. Januar 2012)

hi leute^^

ich spiele seit einiger zeit red stone DE (ist relativ neu auf dem  deutschen server) und wollte wissen, ob auch einige von euch dabei sind?  wie findet ihr das so?

alle anderen, die es nicht kennen, aber vielleicht interesse hätten es  mal zu spielen: also rs ist ein 2D mmorpg (ein wenig im stile des  klassischen diablo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).  dort kann man seine eigenen charaktere aus unterschiedlichen klassen  auswählen und diese können sich im spiel sogar verwandeln *hihi* ist  ganz lustig und voll süss (vor allem die weiblichen rollen). sehr  umfangreich finde ich das skill system; also es gibt so viele  fähigkeiten, die man erlernen kann! :O neuerdings kann man auch bei so  events items gewinnen und so. ^^ und das coole ist, dass es kostenlos  ist. wär tool, wenn noch einige mitmachen würden. ihr könnt mich ja  adden. mein ign ist Neko. :3 (ich spiel 'ne botin/beschwörerin)

ach ja, hier ist noch ein link zu einem youtube-video, wo ihr euch das alles anschauen könnt:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_sBSlCZn-8

und hier die website:

http://redstone.ogplanet.com/de/main.og 		http://forum.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http://redstone.ogplanet.com/de/main.og


----------

